

Why Are the Dutch the Tallest People on Earth? - bitbot28
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/why-are-dutch-tallest-people-earth

======
informatimago
Natural selection. Anybody under a certain height stands more chances to
drown, in a country under water :-)

